
I stupidly lost –$3000 in a crypto currency scam - paulpauper
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/ejjrp9/i_stupidly_lost_3000_in_a_crypto_currency_scam/
======
Normille

      >I am an idiot.
    

Ain't that the truth!

